# Fuel Pump???



## indymaxima (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello,
Have an 86 2+2 Automatic
While driving it quit
Would start and run for a few seconds then when gave gas dies
Thought it was fuel pump
Replaced pump
Still doing same thing
It will start and run for a few seconds or when you give it gas it dies instantly

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have low fuel pressure. It may be caused by a bad fuel pressure regulator (FPR) or plugged up fuel filter. Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel filter output side and the input side of the fuel pressure regulator. The readings at idle should be as follows:

with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 28 psi
with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 37 psi


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

indymaxima said:


> Hello,
> Have an 86 2+2 Automatic
> While driving it quit
> Would start and run for a few seconds then when gave gas dies
> ...


Distributor stator assy will cause this too...runs then quits when it wants to...but that may not be it either...it sounds like fuel pressure prob...check lines for rust along with filter...pressure must exist(?60 psi???) Not sure on your ride...fuel delivery is critical...I had put a new filter on my car after 2nd fuel pump in 6 months(crappy pump) another pump installed...no problem 4 years later...kewl!!! But rust clogged my metal filter and I had just replaced it with pump to make sure...older car...rust will form...but a simple filter fixed it again...crazy deal...testing will show you whazzup...Good luck...make sure all grounds are clean...tight...and I like wheel bearing grease on each 10mm bolt to keep any corrosion out...My brake lights were on and drained my 12v battery to the point of death...it would not take a jump or charge(2 hours @ 6A) nothing...all it was...the little wire for ground on right running brake lamp had surface corrosion...DURRR...Good Luck!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Another possibility: you may have received a bad pump. Get a fuel pressure tester and confirm the proper pressure to make sure. Distributors are also a common problem on VG engines; they'll often fail when they got hot but will work fine when they are cool. If you can get it to not start, check for spark. If you have good spark, see if it'll start when you spray carb cleaner into the engine. If it does, that would indicate a fuel delivery issue.


----------

